# Paph micranthum var eburneum ‘Spring Kiss’ AM/AOS



## MorandiWine (Mar 21, 2022)

This was awarded today. One flower and one partially open bud. Unfortunately, the awarded flower was accidentally broken off when my friend put the plant into its travel box. It happens….the pollen was collected for future breeding and the other flower is actually looking better than the awarded one! Haha!

A few more micranthum are staring to open and look really nice!! Hopefully there will be a couple to add to this section of ST.

tyler

photo by Ramon de los Santos


----------



## GuRu (Mar 21, 2022)

Tyler, is this the awarded flower or the other one ? No matter which one it is, it has deserved it award at any rate. Excellent colouration and shape. Lovely


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 21, 2022)

Congrats Tyler. Very well balanced flower.

Re accident: I have my share of breaking buds and flowers during packing and transport to shows and judging. One gets so mad at oneself and then laugh at the incredulity of it all. Really, no one died in the process! Fun times lol.


----------



## MorandiWine (Mar 21, 2022)

GuRu said:


> Tyler, is this the awarded flower or the other one ? No matter which one it is, it has deserved it award at any rate. Excellent colouration and shape. Lovely



No, this is the awarded flower. The other is maybe half open at the moment.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 23, 2022)

lovely flower


----------



## NEslipper (Mar 24, 2022)

Congrats, beautiful micranthum!


----------



## MorandiWine (Mar 25, 2022)

Here is the second flower. Just a snap from my iphone rather than Ramon’s rig.
Better shape, better dorsal, better symmetry. 
tyler


----------



## GuRu (Mar 25, 2022)

MorandiWine said:


> ......Better shape, better dorsal, better symmetry...



Beside of the different light, which may have influence of the colours, are the improvements of the shape clearly visible. Tyler, you should have waited and bring this flower for judging.


----------



## MorandiWine (Mar 25, 2022)

GuRu. Oh so true, my crystal ball wasnt working when the first flower was open. Lol


----------



## gego (Mar 25, 2022)

MorandiWine said:


> Here is the second flower. Just a snap from my iphone rather than Ramon’s rig.
> Better shape, better dorsal, better symmetry.
> tyler


Beautiful..


----------



## My Green Pets (Mar 26, 2022)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Guldal (Mar 26, 2022)

My Green Pets said:


> Gorgeous!!


 I can only echo that! Congrats with the well deserved award!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 28, 2022)

You have some lovely micranthumes!


----------



## tomp (Mar 29, 2022)

MorandiWine said:


> Here is the second flower. Just a snap from my iphone rather than Ramon’s rig.
> Better shape, better dorsal, better symmetry.
> tyler


Tyler,
as you know the 2nd flower is also eligible to be judged.


----------



## MorandiWine (Mar 29, 2022)

I know Tom. A couple more points maybe. Besides, its pouch was removed and pollinated. Lol

Ty


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2022)

Nice. Broken spikes and blooms, don't get me started! Thanks for sharing. "Hi!" to Ramon.


----------

